# Is every pigeon has the capability to come back home



## mateeb4u (Aug 19, 2014)

i have 4 pigeon , 2 are fancy , and other 2 physic are like wild pigeon with brown color, i have them about 1.5 months, i want to check them that they come back to home are not, give suggestion
thanks


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

No,not all pigeons have homing capabilities. Only homers,english tipplers,wild and fancy gola pigeons have capability to come back home home when released away from home. Homers are best among all pigeon breeds to comeback home (if properly trained).
Pakistani HighFlyers don't have homing instinct in them. On the contrary they're bred to fly/stay around the same spot where they're taken and released(in competitions). Other breeds you've named also can't comeback home when released far from home.


----------



## mateeb4u (Aug 19, 2014)

*Maping capability ?*

i want to know that is Wild pigeon that commonly found in urban cities whose color is like Rock Dove, Feral has the Homing Capability,
and the last thing is , Is Rock Dove, Feral, Wild Pigeon , are same pigeons, 
and is the Normally Homing pigeon(as a pets not special) are cheap or costly,
Thanks
I am posting a lot of question Sorry for that


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Please feel free to ask as many questions you want

Since Pakistan was formely Punjab itself before the unfortunate partition,I believe you have same pigeons living as ferals which we have here. Here we have wild Gola pigeons living freely. They are different from rock doves,they look like them though. They don't like human touch and can't be tamed. Yes they do have strong homing ability and are endurance flyers. Speeds of upto 92kms/hr have been recorded.

There are many breeds of ordinary homer pigeons found in Punjab and Pakistan. From ordinary homers I mean shirazi homers,gola homers etc. They can be purchased easily for less/reasonable money. They have homing instincts and can home back if trained.
Its the Racing homers that are costly. Its a breed of homing pigeons selectively bred for its endurance and homing ability. When released far from home they won't waste any time to comeback to their home unlike ordinary homer breeds that may take hours or days. So Racing homers are costly.


----------



## mateeb4u (Aug 19, 2014)

*Check my pigeons*

Thanks :
i am posting the photo of my pigeon can tell me that is these pigeons have Mapping(homer Pigeon) capability,
what is name f my pigeons breed,

































and can tell me please what are physical sign of pigeon that have homer(Mapping) capability, so that i can buy correct pigeon
Thanks


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

the breed below is known as the racing homer pigeon 









your breed is more like the gola pigeons used in pigeon fights (not actual fight tho. they are flown in groups to capture other birds, and the one who captures more wins)


----------



## jnv2105 (Jan 17, 2015)

I believe that's not a homer that's a barn pigeon.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

Mateeb4u your pigeons are beautiful! I love their coloring. It looks like you have them very well trained and bonded to you.


----------



## starter916 (Jun 26, 2015)

This is a sherazi from afghanistan so that mean if i release it will come back home. 6 week old.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The thread was started in 2014


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

to answer it they will roam around your loft but releasing them like homer will not make them come home, they don't have that much homing instinct


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hamza syed said:


> the breed below is known as the racing homer pigeon
> 
> View attachment 32302
> 
> ...


Why not start your own thread. This one is from 2014. As mentioned before.


----------

